
Show HN: An Image Licensing Platform just for Instagram (example profile) - harryleeming
http://sharefair.co/archieleeming
======
harryleeming
Hi HN!

If anyone hasn't read Max Dubler's 2017 PetaPixel blog post 'No, You Can’t Use
My Photos On Your Brand’s Instagram For Free'. I'd highly recommend it.

[https://petapixel.com/2017/07/13/no-cant-use-photos-
brands-i...](https://petapixel.com/2017/07/13/no-cant-use-photos-brands-
instagram-free/)

There is a huge amount of copyright infringement that goes on on Instagram,
but to be fair to users there isn't really any decent framework in place to
make sure they're reposting legally.

I built Sharefair over the last few months, it currently is only accessible if
you have a creator account (currently limited by Instagram's new API). But I'm
hoping to include all account types in the next few months.

Let me know what you guys think!

~~~
cartoonworld
I love that you are helping creators to defend the value of their work! have
you considered investigating partnering with legal startups such as legalzoom,
legalist, or someone else to help time strapped creators send the nastygrams
as well?

~~~
harryleeming
We haven't considered that properly, I think chasing up copyright infringement
is a difficult one, especially for Instagram reposts where the payout will
most likely be so low.

Having said that, in the US, the CASE act, which will introduce a small claims
court for exactly this kind of use case (excuse the pun) made it through the
House of Representatives yesterday. So it's an interesting option for sure!

[https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/22/20927545/copyright-
bill-...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/22/20927545/copyright-bill-house-
congress-hakeem-jeffries-case-act-dmca)

------
dewey
Completely blank website in Firefox if the Enhanced Tracking Protection is
enabled.

~~~
harryleeming
Urgh, trying to fix this now :(

~~~
JetSpiegel
It's still blank.

------
kevinastone
Twenty 20[0] started as InstaCanvas providing licensing for instagram photos.
It shifted towards a general stock photo catalog to increase inventory.

[0]: [https://www.twenty20.com](https://www.twenty20.com)

~~~
harryleeming
I'll look into this, but I don't believe they have an image license
specifically for Instagram reposts only

------
namwen
This is a great idea. There's a lot of possibilities in tools/services which
allow creators to monetize easily. Do you think there is an opportunity to
allow sharing outside of Instagram? I.e licensing photos for use in articles,
blogs, etc? Or is part of the advantage here that Instagram is a walled garden
of sorts, where it's more difficult to steal a user's image?

~~~
harryleeming
> Do you think there is an opportunity to allow sharing outside of Instagram?

Absolutely. Although I think there is some power, at least initially, in
focusing just on an Instagram specific license. But in the future 100% we'd
love to add more license options for more traditional use cases

------
ruairidhwm
Nice!

I actually approached this problem from the other side a few years ago and
made a service which let brands purchase the rights to users' Instagram
photos. It was definitely an interesting experience, but this is a great way
to help the users a bit.

------
Eric_WVGG
I know a lot of people who could be in to this (both on the consumer and
producer side). Great idea, good luck.

I do worry if you maybe missed the mark by not launching as a mobile app,
though.

